# Interval International Caribbean Efficiency



## bonniesue (Jan 11, 2009)

I have enough points left over for an efficiency with Interval International. My husband and I would like to travel to the Caribbean in the fall, late October. I am concerned with the quality of room that an efficiency status will yield in the Caribbean.  Which resorts/ islands  would offer the best efficiencies in October in the Caribbean??


----------



## gmarine (Jan 11, 2009)

Assuming the resort you are depositing is of high quality you will probably have no problem getting an efficiency at the Marriott Surf Club or Ocean Club in Aruba.


----------



## bonniesue (Jan 11, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Your response is very helpful!  I had suspected that the Marriott might offer the best with an efficiency.  I wish that they would allow me to pay for an upgrade to a one bedroom.  Although we have not invested alot of money in timeshares, I think that the inflexibility is their problem.


----------



## gmarine (Jan 11, 2009)

bonniesue said:


> Your response is very helpful!  I had suspected that the Marriott might offer the best with an efficiency.  I wish that they would allow me to pay for an upgrade to a one bedroom.  Although we have not invested alot of money in timeshares, I think that the inflexibility is their problem.



What resort are you depositing? If the resort is high enough in quality you may be able to get a one bedroom with an efficiency. 

If Marriott allowed a simple charge to upgrade unit size there would be no reason for anyone to buy a larger unit.


----------



## bonniesue (Jan 11, 2009)

I would be exchanging Governor's Green in Williamsburg through Interval International.  Who knows if that is something which Marriott would be interested in exchanging.  Question - if I am successful in obtaining an efficiency at Marriott, can I call the facility directly and propose an upgrade to a one bedroom with payment to Marriott for the difference?


----------



## gmarine (Jan 11, 2009)

bonniesue said:


> I would be exchanging Governor's Green in Williamsburg through Interval International.  Who knows if that is something which Marriott would be interested in exchanging.  Question - if I am successful in obtaining an efficiency at Marriott, can I call the facility directly and propose an upgrade to a one bedroom with payment to Marriott for the difference?



Whether or not you get the exchange has nothing to do with Marriott. It depends on the trading power assigned to your unit by Interval. If you have deposited a peak summer week you might be able to get a unit at Surf Club or Ocean club. If you have an off season unit then your chances would be less.

You can propose the upgrade but you will be told that it isnt possible. Marriott does not upgrade unit size with regards to exchanges. You can search the TUG forums and you should find several threads about this.


----------



## LGinPA (Jan 17, 2009)

bonniesue said:


> I have enough points left over for an efficiency with Interval International. My husband and I would like to travel to the Caribbean in the fall, late October. I am concerned with the quality of room that an efficiency status will yield in the Caribbean.  Which resorts/ islands  would offer the best efficiencies in October in the Caribbean??



I think Aruba is a good starter Carribbean island.   And I've observed both Aruba Marriott's come available in the fall, often.  So I agree with gmarine on those. 

But if the Marriott's don't come up for you, another good choice that is always available in Aruba is La Cabana Beach Club.  We've toured them twice and the unit we like is the 0 bedroom studio.  You 'll see both 1 BR and 0 BR come up all the time at La Cabana. But the 0 (studio) is actually bigger and has a full kitchen.  Here's a link to La Cabana's site that shows the layouts.  Click on where it says 1 & 3 bedroom and studio.

St Marten is another good choice.  You may see a studio at Oyster Beach come up.    All those choices are a safe bet, with the Marriott being on the high end.


----------



## RIMike (Jan 20, 2009)

*OBBR in St Martin*



bonniesue said:


> I have enough points left over for an efficiency with Interval International. My husband and I would like to travel to the Caribbean in the fall, late October. I am concerned with the quality of room that an efficiency status will yield in the Caribbean.  Which resorts/ islands  would offer the best efficiencies in October in the Caribbean??



Why not try for Oyster Bay Beach Resort on St Martin?  I stayed there for my first time share exchange...it is the resort that got me hooked on this whole process and I stayed in an efficiency.


----------



## carlrocky (Jan 22, 2009)

*Marriott is best bet.*

Travel is down due to the economy to all the Islands. I think you have an excellent chance at a Marriott efficiency. The Marriott has so many units. Aruba is such a great location. Ive also stayed at la Cabana, The Rennaissance, and Costa Linda. We loved the Costa Linda right on Eagle beach. Many people rate the Playa Linda very highly too. I would rate them;
                       1. The Marriott Surf Club
                       1. The Marriott Ocean Club
                       2. Costa Linda
                       2. Playa Linda
                       3. La Cabana
You cant go wrong with any of them.


----------



## rsnash (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not sure if points work the same way, but... What about Flexchange? If you wait until 59 days before your proposed check in, you can exchange that studio for anything available, including 1 & 2 BRs. There's just less chance of the resort you want being available, but there should be something, if size of the unit is more important than a particular resort.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jan 23, 2009)

An easy trade in St Maarten for an efficency is the pelican but there are "sleep 2" and "sleep 4" units with the latter being the better ones. The sleep 2's should generally be avoided and, with travel being off, you might get upgraded  at checkin to a 1 bedroom anyway.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jan 23, 2009)

Forgot to mention, Aruba might be a better choice because of hurricanes that time of year.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 1, 2009)

bonniesue said:


> I would be exchanging Governor's Green in Williamsburg through Interval International.  Who knows if that is something which Marriott would be interested in exchanging.  Question - if I am successful in obtaining an efficiency at Marriott, can I call the facility directly and propose an upgrade to a one bedroom with payment to Marriott for the difference?


I have an II Wyndham account - using a undeposited studio, I see availability at 7 different resorts in Aruba in October. Several resorts are showing studio and 1BRs available.
I also see availability in the Bahamas, St Thomas and St Martin.

Do you now you can log into your II account and search for availability????

And no, you can't upgrade by calling Marriott.


----------

